# berlin thursday niters



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

we will start april 18th from 8 to 4 and fish saturdays . we will go back to evening tournaments the last thursday in may 530 till 9


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Probably won't start til you go to Thursdays but I'm hoping to make it back out this year!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

come on out and fish any time cullin.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I cant make the first one. Are the sat. events going to count towards the points?


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

whats entry fees and any sign up fees?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

its $32 for the tournament and a $30 a year membership


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

cedar1 said:


> I cant make the first one. Are the sat. events going to count towards the points?


yes they count towards points


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Mike hope to fish these this year if work goes good


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

just bumping this back to the top


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

ttt for Mike


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

thankx spot


----------

